# America's Most Wanted" Canceled After 23 Years



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2011/05/16/americas-wanted-canceled-23-years/?test=faces

Boy! I'm gald they didn't get to me yet


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's not the first time it was cancelled. It was cancelled back in the 90s, they brought it back after law enforcement complained.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Could go to the ID channel. That channel is loaded with real crime.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

It will be back somewhere. I can't imagine that it has very high costs and that the public will just let it go.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am speechless, so fox has decided to cut off the fugitive poster for the world. 

Hey guys at Fox, move it first to watch the audience participation move.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I didn't even know it was still on.



> Could go to the ID channel. That channel is loaded with real crime.


Or HLN. They've given up on news and are just running gossip and tabloid stuff now with a few TRU-TV rejects on the weekends.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

It's only being cancelled "as a series". They will still have specials on FOX.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> It's not the first time it was cancelled. It was cancelled back in the 90s, they brought it back after law enforcement complained.


I thought I remembered that! AMW was one of my favorite shows for a number of years and am sad to see it go. With a strong enough push again from law enforcement and John Walsh, Fox might reconsider their decision.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It's not the first time it was cancelled. It was cancelled back in the 90s, they brought it back after law enforcement complained.


Yep,
This has all happened before. Hopefully history will repeat itself. This show has become the post office wanted poster for viewers. It is like cancelling the evening news.
_
"America's Most Wanted was also cancelled in 1996 but was put back on the air after governors and law-enforcement from 37 states expressed their outrage."_


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Well John was very graceful in his ending tonight. No sad words and no finality to the show. Allows for Fox to pick the ball back up again without any egg on their face. Very professional of him.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought I saw a story last night that it had been saved, but I can't find it now.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> I thought I saw a story last night that it had been saved, but I can't find it now.





RunnerFL said:


> It's only being cancelled "as a series". They will still have specials on FOX.


As RunnerFL posted, there will be quarterly specials next season.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I guess they'll be able to keep the studio set up then in the Crime Museum then.

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

It's going to show up on another network, just watch.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> It's going to show up on another network, just watch.


Yes it is.



> Television's Top Crime-fighting Series, Hosted by John Walsh, to Return for 25th Season Later this Year
> 
> LOS ANGELES, CA (September 6, 2011) - Lifetime has picked up John Walsh's pioneering series America's Most Wanted, television's top crime-fighting show that will return for its 25th season later this year. The announcement was made today by Nancy Dubuc, President and General Manager of Lifetime Networks.


http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/09/06/lifetime-picks-up-america’s-most-wanted/102831/


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I was expecting TruTV to pick it up.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

It is too real for tru tv. What were the ratings? I am guessing bad but might not have had much cost at all.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Good news, and Fox can s*k it



RobertE said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/09/06/lifetime-picks-up-america’s-most-wanted/102831/


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> It is too real for tru tv. What were the ratings? I am guessing bad but might not have had much cost at all.


I was thinking production costs wouldn't be that high, mostly in doing the recreations. But reruns don't work for it, and I don't know what Walsh was paid. I always figured it wasn't about the money considering his history. But it was losing money at Fox.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I told you so!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Any updates on when it will air on Lifetime?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> Any updates on when it will air on Lifetime?


The first FOX "special" episode is 10/29 at 8pm. Lifetime doesn't even list it on their website yet.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> The first FOX "special" episode is 10/29 at 8pm. Lifetime doesn't even list it on their website yet.


hmmm, the article says sometime in the end of this year. We are getting pretty close to that. Hope there is not a fly in the ointment.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> hmmm, the article says sometime in the end of this year. We are getting pretty close to that. Hope there is not a fly in the ointment.


I haven't found an article newer than the announcements (Sept 6-8) about it. The announcements all say Lifetime will "start producing episodes later this year". That could mean that they'll start production but not necessarily airing them yet.

For what it's worth Wikipedia says they'll start in 2012.

John hasn't been in here since the announcement. My guess he's busy working on the show.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Too bad AMW can't air the newest prison escape here in Vero, this is just the fodder that show loved. Local bad guys. 
The Oct 29th Fox 2 hour special is still a go, set the DVR already.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

AMW comes back 12/2/2011 at 9pm on Lifetime.

20 new episodes for this season.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> AMW comes back 12/2/2011 at 9pm on Lifetime.
> 
> 20 new episodes for this season.


cool, thanks


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> cool, thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## gepopes (Nov 2, 2011)

It's a shame it got canceled...  I never missed before.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

gepopes said:


> It's a shame it got canceled...  I never missed before.


If you get Lifetime you don't have to miss it either.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> AMW comes back 12/2/2011 at 9pm on Lifetime.
> 
> 20 new episodes for this season.


Damn, I forgot to add it. But for anyone that did the same thing. I just went back to add the series link and found that Lifetime is rerunning all the episodes so far. So you can file through them and pick up the dates you missed. 
The guide data is not specific enough to do it on its own, so you have to look at the original air dates.
Makes it nice as well because it can be low on the priority list in case there is a conflict with new episodes.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> The long-running crime-solving series has been canceled again -- after 25 seasons. Fox originally scrapped the John Walsh-hosted show in 2011, but Lifetime came to the rescue and picked it up. Though, TV Guide is reporting that Lifetime is now, too, canceling the show.
> 
> The series ran for more than 40 episodes on Lifetime, starting out with a 20-episode order in September 2011. Though, there's still hope for the crime-fighting show. Walsh's production company and Twentieth Television -- which distributes the show -- are said to be still considering shopping "Most Wanted" around to other networks, which they've had success with in the past.


http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-207_162-57577032/lifetime-cancels-americas-most-wanted/


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I have noticed the long hiatus on Lifetime. But I was hopeful.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Lifetime really didn't promote the show very well.

John has big things in store.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Lifetime really didn't promote the show very well.


They really screwed the pooch all around on Lifetime.
They would broadcast reruns all around the new show of the week and had bad guide data. So unless you really looked hard and did your research, you had no idea if you were watching a current show or a rerun. I am sure my dvr missed a few because of the guide data.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> John has big things in store.


That's good to hear. Let me know when it gets close and I will write in to the Doc's to get it some love there.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Drucifer;2780937 said:


> Could go to the ID channel. That channel is loaded with real crime.


Keep it on the local channels where people have easy access to watch, as not everyone have those crime related channels, but then again they can add it those channels as well.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> They really screwed the pooch all around on Lifetime.
> They would broadcast reruns all around the new show of the week and had bad guide data. So unless you really looked hard and did your research, you had no idea if you were watching a current show or a rerun. I am sure my dvr missed a few because of the guide data.


Yeah, Lifetime is a chick network what do they know about programming? :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> That's good to hear. Let me know when it gets close and I will write in to the Doc's to get it some love there.


I'll keep you posted. No big rumblings around the office just yet, only minor tremors.


----------

